# My new fe ro from Italy



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is the stock picture of my new Fe Ro pipe. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

well done Dub *LL* well done indeed.

Now, for the benefit of us old pipe smokers that don't get the T3-text style pipe nomenclature...what is a "fe ro"??

Hope it's a great puffer for ya:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Fe Ro stands for the artists name Federico Rovera.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same myself. Here's a link (click)... It's not a maker I have heard of before. Looks to be plenty of retail stores in CA that carry their pipes.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

damn searching is gonna be the end of me I swear - thanks Physi!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice looking pipe, Darrell. The site that was given has some interesting shapes and styles



EvanS said:


> Now, for the benefit of us old pipe smokers that don't get the T3-text style pipe nomenclature...what is a "fe ro"??


A little history for the "old guy"  :r...

It seems like the Ardor Pipes comes from this family:

_In 1911, the four Rovera brothers, *Federico*, Carlo, Cornelio and Francesco created the Rovera line of pipes...

The son of Federico, Angelo, joined the business a few years later. In 1958, Angelo's son Dorelio in turn joined the business at the age of 13. Dorelio, after many years of experience began to yearn for something more distinct and artistic in the Rovera pipes. It is from this series that Ardor was born. Ardor has come to symbolize all that Dorelio sought for: creativity, artistry, quality and sincerity.

Today, Dorelio Rovera is responsible for the carving of almost all of the pipes that carry the Ardor line. _

Comes from http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/ardor/history.cfm


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I just smoked my first bowl and it was great. I even managed to keep it lit the whole time.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats on taking the plunge Darrell. I thought maybe you'd given up on pipes.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Congrats on taking the plunge Darrell. I thought maybe you'd given up on pipes.


Not quite, I just did not like my first pipe. I like this one a lot. :tu

Oh and it was only $30. I wanted a really nice Savinelli, but $80 is too much this close to Christmas. :tu


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice looking, hope you enjoy it


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Great looking pipe, enjoy.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.
:tu


----------

